# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Giải pháp cho nguồn tổ ong 24v( cần tư vấn)

## Hiep.vit

Tình hình là em có 1 tủ điện chuyên cấp điện 24 v cho chiếu sáng cho lòng hồ . Tủ nguyên bản gồm 10 bộ nguồn tổ ong 24 v -10A đấu song song hết ( để tăng A) nhưng hiện tại khi có sự cố là cả 10 con tèo cùng 1 lúc. Mong các bác tư vấn dùm làm thế nào để khi con nào có vấn đề thì con ấy chết thôi , đừng kéo cả đàn đi cùng.Khó cái là bây giờ không thể tách lộ riêng mà chỉ xử lí ở tủ,cũng không lắp thêm At được vì không đủ chỗ

----------


## vanminh989

> Tình hình là em có 1 tủ điện chuyên cấp điện 24 v cho chiếu sáng cho lòng hồ . Tủ nguyên bản gồm 10 bộ nguồn tổ ong 24 v -10A đấu song song hết ( để tăng A) nhưng hiện tại khi có sự cố là cả 10 con tèo cùng 1 lúc. Mong các bác tư vấn dùm làm thế nào để khi con nào có vấn đề thì con ấy chết thôi , đừng kéo cả đàn đi cùng.Khó cái là bây giờ không thể tách lộ riêng mà chỉ xử lí ở tủ,cũng không lắp thêm At được vì không đủ chỗ


Em nghĩ bác thay nguồn tổ ong bằng nguồn biến áp cách ly ,

----------

Hiep.vit

----------


## solero

> Tình hình là em có 1 tủ điện chuyên cấp điện 24 v cho chiếu sáng cho lòng hồ . Tủ nguyên bản gồm 10 bộ nguồn tổ ong 24 v -10A đấu song song hết ( để tăng A) nhưng hiện tại khi có sự cố là cả 10 con tèo cùng 1 lúc. Mong các bác tư vấn dùm làm thế nào để khi con nào có vấn đề thì con ấy chết thôi , đừng kéo cả đàn đi cùng.Khó cái là bây giờ không thể tách lộ riêng mà chỉ xử lí ở tủ,cũng không lắp thêm At được vì không đủ chỗ


Từ lòng hồ về 1 dây hay nhiều dây? Nếu nhiều dây thì tách tải ra cho từng nguồn.

Còn vụ tèo 1 nguồn đi cả dàn thì ko có gì là khó hiểu cả. Tèo 1 nguồn thì tải đổ về các con còn lại > quá tải > tèo tiếp.

----------

Hiep.vit

----------


## Hiep.vit

Từ hồ về là 1 dây cáp 50x2 +1 x25 . Vậy mới khó tách lộ. Sợi 25 mm là tiếp địa.

----------


## Hiep.vit

Em kẹp dòng có 40 A.

----------


## solero

Vậy thì đầu tư mua nguồn xịn, bãi cũng được. Nguồn xịn có bảo vệ quá tải chứ nguồn tổ ong TQ nó chạy đến chết.

----------


## biết tuốt

chơi nguồn tàu thì lắp thêm cầu chì trước từng nguồn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  cầu chì hịn nhá và nhỏ hơn công suất thực của nguồn , cách chống cháy rẻ nhất quả đất  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
hoặc thích nguồn hàn quốc 24V 6,4A  thì lin hệ iêm , chập nó ngắt sau nó tỉnh lại chứ không như của trung hoa anh hùng thà chết chứ không đầu hàng :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Hiep.vit

----------


## Hiep.vit

Ý  tưởng của bác biết tuốt có khả năng là thực dụng hơn. Em sẽ thử xem nhưng không rõ tốc độ cắt của cầu chì có nhanh không nữa.

----------


## dieuthuyenvtt

Nguồn xịn có bảo vệ quá tải chứ nguồn tổ ong TQ nó chạy đến chết

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề ở đây không phải quá tải mà chết.
1. Nguồn china công suất thực thấp hơn nhiều so với danh định.
2. Chất lượng linh kiện cực kém nên rủi ro chết nó bình thường thôi.
3. Phần lớn trường hợp là chết do nóng. Linh kiện chất lượng kém mà lại là nguồn xung nên khã năng tụ chết cao. Đừng nói mấy con fet mới chết, mớ tụ trong đấy mà kéo tải noa cũng chết.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Mấy nguồn này em thấy 90% chết mà cầu chì còn nguyên, chơi song song thì mua loai nguồn có chức năng Vdc ok con nào chết báo lỗi cắt ngồn mấy con kia

----------


## Diyodira

Hi hi, dùng cho led hả chủ top? Nếu đúng thì cái này thấy vậy chứ không đơn giản chút nào khi dùng cs lớn, chưa thấy bác nào đề cập đến áp, tốt nhất nên mua nguồn chuyên dùng cho nó.
Tks

----------


## Hiep.vit

Led bác ạ .loại 24 v. Áp ra của tổ ong sai số không lớn vì biến trở chỉnh áp đã đấu chung.

----------


## Diyodira

Bác tìm hiều nguồn dòng, tks.

----------


## khangscc

Em nghĩ thế này cụ xem có được không, sử dụng nguồn lớn hơn công suất tiêu thụ từ 130-150%, tại mỗi đầu ra từng nguồn đơn chấn cho nó con diode để cách ly, khi chết một em các em kia vẫn hoạt động bình thường, mỗi nguồn đều gắn led để báo để biết thay thế kịp thời, dĩ nhiên phải hiệu chỉnh áp chuẩn đầu ra cho bằng nhau trước khi kết nối

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

cái nguồn này của bác do áp ra các con nguồn chỉnh ko giống nhau nên con chịu tải cao, con tải thấp. nên nó nhanh chết. có điều kiện bác nên đầu tư 1 con nguồn thôi, nếu ko bác chịu khó ngồi cân tải trên từng con nguồn. bác làm như bác khangscc ngoài ra thêm ở mỗi đầu ra trước diode 1 con relay, các relay mắc nối tiếp với nhau để đóng điện cho nguồn( lắp như mạch đóng cắt khởi bằng 2 nút ấy). như vậy 1 con chết thì cả hệ thống cũng ngắt luôn.an toàn cho các con còn lại.
Đơn giản hơn bác mua 2 con nguồn server cũ 12v, mắc // với nhau là ok. đơn giản rẻ tiền

----------


## chulai

Bạn nên dùng nguồn loại tốt hơn, và số lượng giảm xuống, tăng dòng, có bảo quá tải, ngắn mạch nguồn.
Cần liên hệ mình cấp cho 02 hệ nguồn 24V-55A cấp cho thiết bị đảm baỏ an toàn.
SĐT: 0974.896.857 (giá khoảng 1.5tr cho một nguồn 24V-55A)

----------


## tranloi

> Từ lòng hồ về 1 dây hay nhiều dây? Nếu nhiều dây thì tách tải ra cho từng nguồn.
> 
> Còn vụ tèo 1 nguồn đi cả dàn thì ko có gì là khó hiểu cả. Tèo 1 nguồn thì tải đổ về các con còn lại > quá tải > tèo tiếp.


em có 2 con 24v 30a tiếc là nguồn vào 110v

----------


## vanvulinh01

mình thấy cách của bác biết tuốt khá ổn áp đây thớt

----------

